# Foldable electric scooter carry-on (Viewliner roomette)



## Scooter Man (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey folks, I've been lurking these forums for over 10 years and have yet to make an account - maybe I will soon. However, I searched the forums for this question but couldn't find any discussion related to it. So I wanted to ask:

I have a foldable electric scooter (such as this: ) and will being taking a Silver from FL to DC in the next few weeks. I'll have 2 checked suitcases and the normal small carry-on, but I was wondering if anyone had experience or knowledge of if I can bring this scooter with me in the roomette. I am the only one in the room, and I've read before of many people bringing their scooters on as coach passengers and storing them in the overhead, but never to a room.

If anyone can shed some light here before I give AGR a call, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2021)

*Required Medical Devices*

Common/powered wheelchairs, scooters, oxygen equipment, canes, walkers, dry ice for medication

Hide details
*Carry-On:* Allowed - up to 50 lbs., 30" wide x 48" long and 2" ground clearance
*Checked:* Allowed - up to 50 lbs. and 100 linear inches

Required medical devices will not count towards a passenger's allowable baggage and will be accepted free of charge if accompanied by a ticket issued at a mobility impaired fare.
For oxygen equipment, the total weight of all tanks must not exceed 120 lbs.; within the limit will be allowed two 50 lb. tanks, six 20 lb. tanks, or any number of tanks that weigh less than 20 lbs. each up to 120 lbs.
Mobility assistance devices brought onboard must not exceed 600 lbs. to include the passenger.
Items that are not required onboard may be checked if accompanied by a ticket issued at a mobility-impaired fare. For items over 50 lbs., call 1-800-USA-RAIL to make shipping arrangements.
Passenger assistance at stations or on trains may require a Special Service Request - call 1-800-USA-RAIL.
Hopefully, you have applied the mobility impaired fare if applicable. H room at roomette price might also be available. Worth a call....H room on a viewliner is excellent


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 22, 2021)

PVD said:


> *Required Medical Devices*
> 
> Common/powered wheelchairs, scooters, oxygen equipment, canes, walkers, dry ice for medication
> 
> ...


This is not a mobility scooter. It's an electric stand-up scooter, like the ones that are available for rent on many city street corners.


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2021)

oops, i should have looked more closely. If its not for mobility issues, it doesn't get any special consideration.....


----------



## Scooter Man (Aug 22, 2021)

PVD said:


> oops, i should have looked more closely. If its not for mobility issues, it doesn't get any special consideration.....


Yup, just a regular folding e-scooter. Does anyone have any further insight, or suggestions who I should call to find out?


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2021)

does it fold or disassemble easily/


----------



## Scooter Man (Aug 23, 2021)

PVD said:


> does it fold or disassemble easily/


Yes, it is almost the same model as the one I linked in the YouTube video. Skip to 7:00 to see it folded. Basically, I'll have: 

2 suitcases
Backpack
Scooter

And I'll be the only occupant in my roomette. I know there's absolutely enough space for all my stuff in there by using the overhead bed as storage, my question is really if the SCA will give me any trouble with the scooter trying to board with that luggage.


----------



## PVD (Aug 23, 2021)

You previously mentioned that the suitcases would be checked, so you wouldn't have that much with you, unless i read that wrong...


----------



## Scooter Man (Aug 23, 2021)

PVD said:


> You previously mentioned that the suitcases would be checked, so you wouldn't have that much with you, unless i read that wrong...


My bad - originally I had planned that, but I contacted Amtrak and they said checked baggage was temporarily suspended from where I am traveling. Thus I will need to bring all of that into the roomette.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 23, 2021)

Scooter Man said:


> My bad - originally I had planned that, but I contacted Amtrak and they said checked baggage was temporarily suspended from where I am traveling. Thus I will need to bring all of that into the roomette.


That would've been a nice surprise if you hadn't happened to have called them, and showed up at the station expecting to check your bags. Amtrak fails again!


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Aug 23, 2021)

Scooter Man said:


> My bad - originally I had planned that, but I contacted Amtrak and they said checked baggage was temporarily suspended from where I am traveling. Thus I will need to bring all of that into the roomette.



luckily Viewiner roomettes have a upper shelf across from the top bunch and over the door that can accommodate medium size luggage.

Your scooter should be ok I think, but you will have a very very cozy room


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 23, 2021)

You might want to put it in something. Is there a travel bag it came in? Is there a bag that will fit it comfortably? You are less likely to get attention if it is not obvious what it is.


----------



## Scooter Man (Aug 23, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> luckily Viewiner roomettes have a upper shelf across from the top bunch and over the door that can accommodate medium size luggage.
> 
> Your scooter should be ok I think, but you will have a very very cozy room





me_little_me said:


> You might want to put it in something. Is there a travel bag it came in? Is there a bag that will fit it comfortably? You are less likely to get attention if it is not obvious what it is.



My biggest worry is just about the luggage limit as a roomette passenger in general, less so that the SCA will have an issue with me taking it on. For those who know, is the 2 carry on suitcase a hard and fast rule for SC passengers? The Amtrak website says it 'recommends' you follow this for the best experience, but I've brought 2 suitcases and a bag into a roomette just fine before, with lots of space via using the overhead bed as storage. Just wondering if you think I can bring the scooter and the suitcases and the backpack... Without getting told off. 

As for hiding it, it would actually take a third suitcase to do that, I feel like an SCA might actually take issue with it then. Lol.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 23, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> luckily Viewiner roomettes have a upper shelf across from the top bunch and over the door that can accommodate medium size luggage.
> 
> Your scooter should be ok I think, but you will have a very very cozy room


It would be nice if Amtrak published the dimensions of the overhead storage area in each of the Viewliner room types.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 19, 2021)

I am not sure that Amtrak would allow that electric scooter onboard. It operates with Lithium Ion batteries and a while back Amtrak banned electric skate boards as a take along item as there was a possible fire risk. Call Amtrak and ask for a definitive answer.


----------

